# Platy fry log



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Well here's a log of my fry day by day, need to keep track and I thought this would be a good idea, day 2 and no more births but momma platy is still very pregnant, two little fry still alive and kickin, 
http://m.imgur.com/OU5uF1i


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

2 Days later and they seem to have grown bigger on a diet of livefoods in the tank 24/7


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Well by now, a week later they have already doubled in size Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Another fry! From the mother's complete stubbornness about giving me all the babies at once like they're supposed to I've decided either A. She is having an identity crysis and thinks she's a least killi or B. She's specifically spiting me and using her fry as units of war


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

FistSlaminElite said:


> She's specifically spiting me and using her fry as units of war


This one is funnier so I'm hoping it's this one


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

I think its that one...she wishes I feed a bit more so there's definitely incentive


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Just added my largest fry to the main tank..everyone is fine with him except the betta who's new mission in life is to destroy the tiny invader, thankfully hes so fast the betta doesn't even notice he moved at first so its all good


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL, Good luck. Hopefully the betta will eventually give up the hunt.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't know if he will, I swear he scowls everytime he looks at the section of plants where the baby is


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Well earlier I added the other baby from the initial pair and I saw the cutest thing ever, just before writing this the two fry were just attempting to fight or spar and they were circling each other all puffed up and stuff and I swear they have no clue how tiny they really are. They have zero fear of anyone except the big betta and they just dance in front of him all the time, with that same note he's sulking alot now and I swear he feels incompetent at his failure of eating the fry.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Just had to take a pic of the newest batchof fry, and one from the initial spawn


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for making me laugh. Those tiny guys trying to fight, lol.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome, they're mean little devils


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

What? How can baby platy's be mean?


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

They've run their parents into the corner and rule their tank now XD


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Ah, the teen rebellious phase, eh?


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

I'd guess,


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

lol


----------

